# Nail gun or stapler recomendation!!



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

Was thinking it is time to go real modern and use air staplers, shingle guns, and framing nailers. What brand or models of brands would you reccomend for a diy and medium duty and usage??? Also brands and models to STAY away from???
Have some roofs to do, have 1/2 inch plywood underlayment to (staple) down to 1/2 plywood subfloor AND I always have some framing to accomplish somewhere. Any hints, can two jobs be done with one gun here??? Thanks for ANY help!!!


----------



## bob the builder (Jan 17, 2006)

For roofing guns I like Senco, Hitachi, then Bostich. Then when you are talking about stapling 1/2" plywood are you talking about for a roof. I use framing nailer and ringshank nails for that. Hitachi is the only gun you need to buy for that...

Bob


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Thanks Bob*

The 1/2"Underlayment over 1/2" subfloor plywood. (takes that to take up space) Sheet vinyl to be put over it. In a kichen-dining- utility area.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I do 6 to 8 roofs a year. Been using a Porter Cable for 10 years. I would buy the same again for this light usage.


----------



## Rapture (Jan 22, 2006)

I sencond the Porter Cable. I bought a 3 gun kit and compressor at a local HD while it was around $150 (or more) off regular price on clearance. I love the tools and would do it again without thinking twice.


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

I like Bostish for heavy work and Porter cable for the lighter stuff and I use defeered stables for plywood underlyment.


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 23, 2006)

All the major brands, DeWalt, Paslode, Bostitch, Sanco, Max, Hitachi, Porter Cable,have good nailers. They have minor differences that give you the chance to make a choice. The new kid on the block with the old name, Rigid, is incorperating a lot of the best featurers of them into their new guns.Zhejiang Rongpeng ,Yuyao Fuhua, Wuxi Weida, Wenzhou Guangli, Dingba and other such names may be the ones to stay away from. They are probably of the same designs as the rest but if you have infeariour alloys,tooling, forging and machining your product goes from China to Harber Fright.
,


----------



## landlord (Feb 12, 2006)

I purchased a Poter Cable trim nailer, and was very happy with it until the nail guide broke. This was my fault, and not holding this against them, but when I tried to order a replacement it was not easy. Porter Cable will not sell parts direct to the public, and I had problems with a couple of their authorized retailers I tried to contact. I finally got the part about 6 weeks later. I was not happy with this process and will most likely stay away from them for a while.

A side note: I have never tried to order parts from any of the other manufacturers so please let me know if this is standard process. Maybe it's not just them I have a problem with


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

All parts are readily available for Porter Cable & Dewalt tools from www.dewaltservicenet.com fast shipping too.


----------

